# Hostel Travel



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

As some of you may know I'm writing a book about my adventures in Montreal. Much as I enjoy staying at the Omni, and accept staying at low end hotels, I've decided to spend a few nights in a hostel (to round out the book, and also to let me stay longer in Montreal). I was wondering, do any of you have experience in staying in hostels in Montreal?

I worked for a bit as a housekeeper at a resort last summer. I figure it won't be any different than living in dorms. Is this a fair assumption? I'm not looking at bargain basement hostels, with 30/night being the lowest I'll go. Any suggestions? This is sort of a prelude to spending a couple months in Europe, but I'd like to stay at a hostel in order to have some experiences I wouldn't have otherwise.

Tom


----------

